# Is the Yildiz worth a dam. is the CZ any better...



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

I have been looking and looking for a 20 gauge O/U for quite a while. want to keep it under a grand.. Yildiz is on sale now for bout 375.00, Just dont feel right when I hold it. Can get a CZ Canvasback still in the box (not made anymore) 600.00. not gonna go competition shoot or anything just chunk lead a few times a year at doves, ducks, quail, maybe pheasant. It will be shot just not every day.... never realized there were so many out there... Mossberg, Stoeger, TriStar and many more. any body got a used one???? any recomendations...appreciate it.


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

If it donâ€™t feel right move on. Find something that feels right an comfortable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodlands Water Turkey (Aug 5, 2016)

I like my Yildiz but the CZ is definitely a nicer gun.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

I have 2 yildiz 20 ou. Wife and son love them. They shot well. You need to add a recoil pad. If it don't fit you will not like.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

See if you can find a Weatherby Orion used. Great swinging little O/U. I've seen them around $750-800. A Yildez breaks like a 2x4...LOL


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a Yildiz for a backup. Pretty dang good gun....


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Haute Pursuit said:


> See if you can find a Weatherby Orion used. Great swinging little O/U. I've seen them around $750-800. A Yildez breaks like a 2x4...LOL


I followed a guy at the San Antonio sporting clays course. After about 20 birds, EVERY time he broke that Diz open, he had to pry it over his knee.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

RB II said:


> I followed a guy at the San Antonio sporting clays course. After about 20 birds, EVERY time he broke that Diz open, he had to pry it over his knee.


Maybe it was new? Mine was right when new....I added some grease and oil and worked it.....

I've had one for a few years and it falls on own.

It's a great throw down scatter gun for the money

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

RB II said:


> I followed a guy at the San Antonio sporting clays course. After about 20 birds, EVERY time he broke that Diz open, he had to pry it over his knee.


Yep...LOL


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Capt. Marcus Canales said:


> Maybe it was new? Mine was right when new....I added some grease and oil and worked it.....
> 
> I've had one for a few years and it falls on own.
> 
> ...


The only one I ever shot with was hard to break. I mean, not just a little. Maybe they have improved them since then??? I know that I don't want one unless someone steals my post tamper. :biggrin:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> The only one I ever shot with was hard to break. I mean, not just a little. Maybe they have improved them since then??? I know that I don't want one unless someone steals my post tamper.


Lol.....I know...they have been known to be hard to break open....

But honestly, my falls open....just got to work with it, out of the box.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Capt. Marcus Canales said:


> Maybe it was new? Mine was right when new....I added some grease and oil and worked it.....
> 
> I've had one for a few years and it falls on own.
> 
> ...


It did look new, but this was a new level of stiff to open. I have handled a fair amount of new O/Us and they are stiff as in the barrels don't fall open when they are released. But this guy had to literally bang it on his knee to open it, one hand on the end of the barrel, the other on the **** releasing the barrels. Oil may have helped, but it was galled up from the heat/expansion. It started on about the 3rd or 4th station of a 100 bird round.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

RB II said:


> It did look new, but this was a new level of stiff to open. I have handled a fair amount of new O/Us and they are stiff as in the barrels don't fall open when they are released. But this guy had to literally bang it on his knee to open it, one hand on the end of the barrel, the other on the **** releasing the barrels. Oil may have helped, but it was galled up from the heat/expansion. It started on about the 3rd or 4th station of a 100 bird round.


Man, that is tight!

I'm not easy on my equipment, so I dont know....just know what I have and it hasn't failed me yet.

I do like the CZ though. Lol

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Capt. Marcus Canales said:


> Man, that is tight!
> 
> I'm not easy on my equipment, so I dont know....just know what I have and it hasn't failed me yet.
> 
> ...


Mine was real stiff too. They â€œloosenâ€ up over time.....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

BretE said:


> Mine was real stiff too. They â€œloosenâ€ up over time.....


How many posts did you have to tamp to get it there? :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> How many posts did you have to tamp to get it there? :biggrin: :cheers:


Lol...seriously, theyâ€™re a pretty good gun. Made in Turkey, guess they donâ€™t know what grease is....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

BretE said:


> Lol...seriously, theyâ€™re a pretty good gun. Made in Turkey, guess they donâ€™t know what grease is....


LOL... just giving you a hard time. They are pretty for the $$$. Nice wood on most.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Look for a used Franchi over/under. In your price range, this shotgun will be hard to beat.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Both of my Yildiz guns break open just fine, and are getting better. I would rather have too tight, than too loose. They are a good value. That being said, everything CZ makes is awesome! I love my CZ rifles... would love to see a CZ shotgun.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

A few guys at the office have the Yieldz- we do a quarterly office sporting clay shoot....with a traveling office trophy....

They love them! One had ejector issue and had Briley service it, which is who you go to for warranty work, per Academy.

If my son wants an O/U, I will get him one......look for the Texas Version with the Alamo engraving....itâ€™s sweet!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Try looking at some of the gun shops around town. You should be able to find a good used O/U for a grand or less. Call Gordon or Jimmy over at Black Gold Guns. Check out pawn shops and Collectors Firearms. Collectors has a very good website with all their inventory listed. You don't even have to leave the house to shop there. But I would not want to have an O/U that has an aluminum block.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

A couple dabs of Clover Lapping compound in the receiver block and barrel block and one evening opening ands closing will free the tight ones up.


John


----------



## tybu (Oct 17, 2012)

Yildiz - Made In Turkey
CZ Shotguns (Over Unders & Semi Autos) - Made In Turkey
TriStar - Made In Turkey
Stoeger - Made In Brazil
Mossberg Over/Under - Made In Turkey

Most of your Over/Under shotguns that are price point retails are made in Turkish factories.


----------



## cajun3gunner (Mar 21, 2017)

hey op since your in Katy it would be easy for you to drop off a yildiz off at Briley's shop. At least they did the warranty work for them a couple yrs back


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I thought CZ was Czech?


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

Don't overlook the Stevens 555.

Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I thought CZ was Czech?


CZ is a Czech company however they don't make their own shotguns. They are made by Huglu in Turkey as are most budget over/unders.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Keep an eye on the Hunting Classified ads here on 2cool. Always some deals in there.


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

I love my Yildiz 20g O/U. Breaks easy and smooth, shoots consistent, but i agree with looking into a recoil pad. Besides that i love the gun!!


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*CZ*

I have a CZ Redhead Deluxe 12 gauge. As far as looks I give it a ten. I'm not much with a shotgun and it does the job but it's no wonder gun at least not in my hands. One thing it definitely needs is a recoil pad, this **** thing kicks. The stock is canted slightly for a right handed shooter or at least it looks like it is to me. The selector is a little rough on your fingers but it smooths up pretty fast. I catch myself flipping it back and forth and the safety has a nice transition from on to off. I don't know if the Yildiz ejects like the CZ but it only ejects the barrel you shot. At first mine was pretty stiff and if you don't fully break it open it won't reset a single shot barrel. Takes some getting used to. I had it double one time, might have been a little light on my hold and got a bump fire but it sure woke me up when both shells went off. Plastered the bird I shot. I think I have the full choke and a modified in it now but I have never patterned this gun. The full choke tears birds up bad if they come in close if you don't flip the switch, guess any shotgun will do this. It does come with a set of chokes and a wrench and I bet there are more chokes out there to customize it. Again it takes some practice to get used to all this. The gun swings good, feels good and looks good if that matters and doesn't cost as much as say a Ruger Red Label or some other higher end shotguns. The stiffness will go away after a couple of good cleanings and shoot a case or two of ammo. Mine almost falls open now and I didn't even fire a shot last year. Like I said, I'm not much on shotguns but I definitely didn't like the Remington auto I had. Sold it to EJ on 2Cool. Before you buy an over under you should borrow one and see if it's for you. You will either love it or leave it. I like mine, just needs a pad.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Picture*

Here is mine. Phone picture so it might be sideways and you can't see much. It has some engraving and a nice stock. I'm not sure that is bluing. I have read they call it black chrome whatever that is. I know I have sweated all over this thing and no rust but I take care of my stuff when i get to the barn.


----------



## 1MOFISH (Mar 13, 2014)

I just started looking for one for my 9 YO son to start shooting clays. Torn between getting the Yildiz or Stoeger or going ahead and getting a Browning Citori White Satin. 
Very mixed reviews on the Yildiz and Stoeger models.


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

I looked at the Yildiz over/under Texas edition. Looks good but felt really light. Its 7.2lbs but felt like it was only 5 lbs. Probably kick like a mule with the light weight. Any how, only reason I didn't buy one was it didn't have a barrel selector and the barrel thickness seem a light thin.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

I put a little bit of lead weight in the stock of my Yildiz. Helped the recoil and the balance. Very nice guns.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

1MOFISH said:


> I just started looking for one for my 9 YO son to start shooting clays. Torn between getting the Yildiz or Stoeger or going ahead and getting a Browning Citori White Satin.
> Very mixed reviews on the Yildiz and Stoeger models.


Stay with the Citori. You can't go wrong there.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

The base-level Yildiz O/U and SxS are great value for money at $450 price point. Best selling point to me is basically a lifetime no-questions service policy through Briley's.


----------



## 1MOFISH (Mar 13, 2014)

cajunasian said:


> I looked at the Yildiz over/under Texas edition. Looks good but felt really light. Its 7.2lbs but felt like it was only 5 lbs. Probably kick like a mule with the light weight. Any how, only reason I didn't buy one was it didn't have a barrel selector and the barrel thickness seem a light thin.


Yup, same here. I was told the receiver is aluminum. Love the look of it though. 
The bottom barrel of the one I looked at seemed to have some flatter spots instead of being rounded true.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Intruding a on the OP's thread....What would y'all consider if any a good buy for a new sub $1000 O/U 20 gauge?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I just bought my 12y/o the Semi Auto 20g. Little stiff but I plan on running a couple hundred rounds through it this weekend at sporting clays and dove hunting. He loves it. It is a little light but he handles the recoil fine. He has been shooting an 870, 20g youth. Big difference.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

watch used...
lotta well-meaning guys buy a wife/daughter a nice gun, but they cant get past the actual firing thing...
too violent and poor mount face-slap...
tons of pics of them leaning away from the shotgun w/a grimace...
so a nice 20 is up for sale...


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Found a Charles Daly Italian made 20 ga. $699 at Collectors Firearms. I would trust that over the Yildiz.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

THANKS FOR ALL THE INPUT.... found me a NEW/USED CZ canvasback gold... it is actually used but still in the box and never shot. They dont make them anymore and the guy said he shot skeet and had it for a backup, just never used it.... **** good lookin gun... got it for 600.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

handled, but never shot...
sweet!
and sweeter $


----------



## 1MOFISH (Mar 13, 2014)

Good job reg. 
Still looking myself and hope to run into a good deal pretty soon.

Was in Dick's yesterday and they had ammo buy 1 get one 50% off so I now have 800 rounds for my son to fire off when we finally find him a gun.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

1MOFISH said:


> Good job reg.
> Still looking myself and hope to run into a good deal pretty soon.
> 
> Was in Dick's yesterday and they had ammo buy 1 get one 50% off so I now have 800 rounds for my son to fire off when we finally find him a gun.


Search all the online used gun sites. took me a while to get what I wanted but finally found one.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Was in Dick's yesterday and they had ammo buy 1 get one 50% off so I now have 800 rounds for my son to fire off when we finally find him a gun.


I can't believe that a gun owner would even walk into a Dick's store much less buy something from them.

TH


----------



## 1MOFISH (Mar 13, 2014)

True, but a purchase every now and then that saves me a little money and keeps some of our locals employed, I'll chip in on occasion.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

I have a CZ Bobwhite side by side 20 gauge with full length barrels that I hunt with regularly. Is a very well-made gun and shoots great. I highly recommend them to anyone looking for an over and under or side by side. I understand however that they quit making some of the better models in the side-by-side.


----------

